# حمدين صباحى // مطلوب خروف " حديث التخرُف "



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]فى برنامج أنتخابى فحت طحن*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يٌبهرنا المُترشح الرئاسى الشاب الثورجى من بتاع ( واحد منا )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بنيته فى توزيع أراضى صحراوية " للأستصلاح " على شباب مصر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماعلينا من أستهباله [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...ونركز على نقطة هامة فى برنامجه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والذى صرح به الى جريدة الأهرام بتاريخ 22/5/2014[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حيث ينوى " حمدين " توزيع عدد من 1 – 3 فدان على الشباب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأستصلاحهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ومعاهم 10 بواكى ( عشرة آلاف جنيه ) (( قرض ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة كلام حشاشين ...لية بقى ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقول لحضراتكم لية

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو تجاهلنا أنه مش عارف الفرق بين " الأستصلاح " و " الأستزراع "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو حضرة الــ " واحد منا " كلف خاطره بسؤال أى مهندس زراعى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عن (( جدوى زراعة فدان واحد )) أو حتى ثلاثة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لقال له : إن أى حومار يا " واحد منا " يعرف أن الحد الأدنى للجدوى الأقتصادية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للأستصلاح يجب ألا تقل عن خمسة أفدنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن بشاير أى محصول ( بخلاف الخضروات ) تبدأ فى الشهر الـ 36 من الزراعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمن أين للشاب الذى سيحصل على الفدان القدرة على الصرف عليه مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات ؟؟!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهل تكفى الـ 10 بواكى ( القرض ) لأستصلاح عدد ثلاثة أفدنة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهل ستكفيه - علاوة على ذلك - أنه يعيش منهم تلات سنين ؟؟؟ [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]أنا هنا أتحدث عن حاجة أعرفها ومش بافتى ولآ باتمنظر

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]على سبيل المثال : ( شبكة الرى لزراعة الخوخ / المشمش )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
تتطلب خراطيم للرى بقطر 16 مم مجهزة بمنقطات ذاتية فى تصريفها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سعة 3.5 لتر / ساعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا يعنى أننا نحتاج الى شبكة خراطيم بطول 50 متر / للفدان الواحد تقريباً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى عرض حوالى 15 صف = 750 متر خرطوم قطر 16 مم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى 750 متر * سعر 3 جنيه ( الجملة ) = 2250 جنيه / للفدان الواحد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو حصل الشاب الثورجى داعم " حمدين " على ثلاثة أفدنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أذن سيحتاج لشبكة الرى فقط 6750 جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا خصماً من العشرة بواكى ..!!!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سيتبقى للشاب من دولى 3250 جنيه ...هيصرفهم فى أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشتلات لعدد ثلاثة أفدنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]+ المبيدات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]+ نقل ومشال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]+ أيجار آلات زراعية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]+ شراء مولد كهربائى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]+ سولار ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألخ ألخ ...[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]كل دة بالـ 3250 جنيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويتعشى كباب بالباقى ..!!!!!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُتبع [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]هذا إن سَلمنا بأن الشاب الثورجى سيتسلم الأرض مُستصلحة وجاهزة للزراعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( الأستصلاح هو تمهيد الأرض وتسويتها وتنقيتها من الأحجار والزلط )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وحفر " جور " مُخصصة لزراعة الشتلات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس الأستصلاح بمعنى الأستزراع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
والذى لايفهمه حضرة الــ " واحد منا " ...وليته سأل قبل ما يهبل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
نأتى لمبلغ العشرة آلآف جنيهاً ( القرض المُيسر )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ستصل فى نهاية الـ 3 سنوات ( الحد الأدنى لبشاير المحاصيل الزراعية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الى حوالى 14 ألف جنيهاً ...دة المُيسر ...مش القرض العادى بتاع البنوك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف سيُسددهم الشاب الثورجى ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومتى سيُسددهم ؟! ...بعد ما يبتدى يجنى المحصول ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكم سيعود عليه من أيرادات لمحصول الفدان الواحد ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
طيب .... وإذا تعثر فى السداد ؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكيد حضرة الــ " واحد منا " عامل حسابه فى دى .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلا هو مش جاى يُحكم ...دة جاى يحبس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زيه زى أى حاكم شهدته مصر على مدار عمرها

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيا يا شباب أقبلوا على أراضى " حمدين "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فو الله الذى لا إله إلا هو ...إما أن هذا الرجل جاااااااهل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو بيشتغلكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى كلا الحالتين ... مطلوب خروف " حديث التخرُف "[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2014)

*كلام جامد*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 مايو 2014)

رائع جداا
شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## oesi no (23 مايو 2014)

*لو قريت البرنامج هتلاقيه قايل انه كل الف فدان هيبقى تعاونيه واحدة تدار كوحدة اقتصادية واحدة ومتكامله وكل فلاح او عامل بلا عمل هياخد فدان واحد بس مش اكتر من كدة 

خد من البرنامج وسيبك من الاهرام 
التعريض فى البلد على الكيف 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *لو قريت البرنامج هتلاقيه قايل انه كل الف فدان هيبقى تعاونيه واحدة تدار كوحدة اقتصادية واحدة ومتكامله وكل فلاح او عامل بلا عمل هياخد فدان واحد بس مش اكتر من كدة
> 
> خد من البرنامج وسيبك من الاهرام
> التعريض فى البلد على الكيف
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]قريت برنامجه وهو يصلح كتاب تربية وطنية للصف الرابع الأبتدائى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حبيبى حتى لو ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فدان واحد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعنى كاااااااااااارثة بكل المقاييس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كُلفة الجنى والتعبئة والتغليف والنقل 35 % [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الرقم دة من أكبر شركات الأستصلاح الزراعى فى مصر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( قطاع خاص على فكرة )

[/FONT]*​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الحسبة هناك كالتالى ( على سبيل المثال ) : فدان الخوخ / المشمش / البرتقال الصيفى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لية المحاصيل دى ؟ ..لأنها المحاصيل اللى ممكن تتصدر للخارج وعليها طلب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بشاير الفدان 1750 كيلو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]10 كيلو فى الشجرة ( دة أرقى أنواع الشتلات )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد 36 شهر 3500 كيلو /الفدان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ركز معايا ...سعر البيع لتاجر الجُملة = 2.5 جنيه / الكيلو ( سعر اليوم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى الفدان (( بعد ثلاث سنوات )) هيجيب 3500*2.5 جنيه = 8750 جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أخصم حضرتك 35% منهم = 3000 جنيه / تقريباً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
صافى الربحية = 5750 جنيه / 12 شهر = 480 جنيه تقريبا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خود بالك ... دة بعد 3 سنين ...ماشى !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قولى بقى هيعيش أزاى بــ 480 جنيه فى الشهر ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بلاااااااااااااااش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خليها صافى للفدان 8000 جنيه ... وهو زى الباشا لا هيجنى ولا هيعبى ولا هيتعب 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]8000 جنيه / 12 شهر = 660 جنيه / شهرياً تقريبا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] دة عشان خاطر " جو " بس

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى دى جدوى أقتصادية إن شاء الله ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2014)

*فيه سؤال 

هو حمدين بيشتغل إيه ؟

يعنى بيشتغل : مهندس - دكتور - محامى - محاسب

شغلته إيه ؟؟

بياكل عيش منين ؟؟​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2014)

​*هو ده الكلام من ساعة ما قريت انه هيوزع فدان 
لكل شاب وانا قولت الرجل ده بيستهبل
تسلم ايدك يا استاذنا 
بس يارب الناس اللى ماشية وراه تفهم الكلام ده
*


----------



## grges monir (23 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​*هو ده الكلام من ساعة ما قريت انه هيوزع فدان
> لكل شاب وانا قولت الرجل ده بيستهبل
> تسلم ايدك يا استاذنا
> بس يارب الناس اللى ماشية وراه تفهم الكلام ده
> *


عندى حل
انتخبوة ولو مكنش قد كلمتة  زيى مرسى شيلوة مش صعبة يعنى ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2014)

> *[FONT="]حيث ينوى " [COLOR=blue]حمدين[/COLOR] " توزيع عدد من 1 – 3 فدان على الشباب[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][U][FONT="]لأستصلاحهم*​




> *[/U]**[FONT="] ومعاهم 10 بواكى ( عشرة آلاف جنيه ) (( قرض ))*​




> ​


*


طيب هو انا ممكن لو فكرت انطخبو مثلا
ماخدش الفدان
وبدل مايديني 10 بواكي
يخليهم عشرتاشر باكو :t9:
*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> 
> طيب هو انا ممكن لو فكرت انطخبو مثلا
> ...


*ممكن تاخدى العشرتاشر باكو 
لو بطلتى ( أنفزة ):smile01
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ممكن تاخدى العشرتاشر باكو
> لو بطلتى ( أنفزة ):smile01
> *​


*الكلام دا بجد ولا حقيقي:smile01

خلاص انا هبطل أنفزة 
واخد العشرتاشر باكو
واشتري بيهم ساعه اوميجا
زي بتاعه السيسي:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> واخد العشرتاشر باكو
> واشتري بيهم ساعه اوميجا
> زي بتاعه السيسي:fun_lol:
> *​


*دى مش ساعة أوميجا يا جاهلة *
*دى ساعة العصارى ...
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دى مش ساعة أوميجا يا جاهلة *
> *دى ساعة العصارى ...
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​


*ههههههه
العصاير
النبي حلوة
اهي  اي حاجه تطري علينا في الحر دا:smile01
*​


----------



## ontarian (31 مايو 2014)

كﻻم جميل ومقنع....

ماذا عن برنامج المرشح الآخر؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2014)

ontarian قال:


> كلام جميل ومقنع....
> 
> ماذا عن برنامج المرشح الآخر؟


 *[FONT=&quot]أهلا بحضرتك *​*[FONT=&quot]...المُرشح الآخر أقر وقال أنه ماعندوش برنامج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من ذلك حصل على 92.5% من أصوات الذين أتجهوا للأنتخابات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يختاروا من وضع أى كلام فى أى كلام حشو فى ورق وخلاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ميضحكش على الشباب ويقوله هديك فدان تزرعه وفوق منه قرض بعشرة آلاف جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو جاهل بأبجديات السوق !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مطلوب منه يكون بيفهم فى كل حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مطلوب منه أستشارة أهل الخبرة كُلٌ فى مجاله وما أكثرهم فى البلد [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## red333 (1 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أهلا بحضرتك *​*[FONT=&quot]...المُرشح الآخر أقر وقال أنه ماعندوش برنامج[/FONT]*​[/FONT]
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من ذلك حصل على 92.5% من أصوات الذين أتجهوا للأنتخابات*​​
> ...


 
*المرشح الاخر ده هو ال هيقسم مصر*

*محافظة وادى النطرون !!!!!!*

*واخد بالك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *المرشح الاخر ده هو ال هيقسم مصر*
> 
> *محافظة وادى النطرون !!!!!!*
> 
> *واخد بالك*


*طاب تصدق بأية ؟؟؟
هتصدق إن شاء الله ....كنت لسة هعمل لك موضوع أفتقاد أنت وياسر الجندى
مالها بقى محافظة وادى النطرون ؟ مش فاهم بجد :blush2:

الكلام عن برنامج ( كان ) يفتقد لأدنى الخبرات المطلوبة فى الرئيس القادم
من الآن وقبل ما نقول " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "
بدأ الفتىِّ ...أومال لو كان مسك الحكم كان هيعمل أية ؟؟؟؟
فهمتنى أكيد أنا عايز أقول أية
مش بانتقد برنامجه لمجرد أنى واقف فى المعسكر التانى 
لألألأ خالص ...أنا وضعت جزء من دراسات جدوى لمشاريع مُماثلة 
واللى يقدر يفند كلامى علمياً ...سأكون له من المستمعين
وحشتنى يا معلم :love45:
*​


----------



## red333 (2 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طاب تصدق بأية ؟؟؟*
> *هتصدق إن شاء الله ....كنت لسة هعمل لك موضوع أفتقاد أنت وياسر الجندى*
> *مالها بقى محافظة وادى النطرون ؟ مش فاهم بجد :blush2:*​
> 
> ...


 
*اصدق طبعا يا عبود لانك انسان عشرى *
*احب اوضحلك شىء*
*انا مش داخل ادافع عن حمدين صباحى*
*لان السنين ال فاتت اثبتت انه من كومبارس المنظومه ال حاكمه مصر*
*زى الطوخى توفيق بتاع المعارك فى الافلام   كان يجى اخر الفيلم  يتضرب من البطل ويمشى هو ده حمدين*
*انا باتكلم عن المنظومه ال حاكمه مصر من بدايه القرن العشرين لحد الان *
*وان هذه  المنظومه تقف خلف السيسى وبالتالى لا ارى ان السيسى وراه خير*
*طبعا لو يهمك اعملك موضوع بالتفصيل عن هذه السياسه*
*بس الول فكر فى الاسئله دى*
*- هى مصر قامت فيها ثوره بجد*
*- هو السيسى هيكون رئيس مصر غصب عن امريكا واسرائيل*
*خ ما اترشحش لفيه قدام مرسى من الاول وكان يقدر يكسبه*

*ا*


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2014)

اهلا ريد وحشتنا  بجد
متابع الحوار انا
عجبنى بصراحة الحوار


----------



## red333 (2 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اهلا ريد وحشتنا بجد
> متابع الحوار انا
> عجبنى بصراحة الحوار


*ازيك يا جرجس*
*يا ريت تشارك معانا*


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *ازيك يا جرجس*
> *يا ريت تشارك معانا*


ياباشا تؤمر
مع انى  بعيد عنكطالع عينى ومش فاضى بس طبعا هشارك عشان بحب الحوار مع شخصيات مثلك ومثل عبود


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2014)

لى تعليق هنا
من البداية هل انت مع 25 يناير ام لا
اذاكنت معها فانت مع 30 يونيو لتصحيح المسار الذى ضاع من 25 يناير وسرق
اذا كنت ضدها فانت مع 30 يونيو انها ثورة مضادة للرجوع لما كان قبل 25 يناير
وهنا  بقى نقف ونرى ما حدث 
الاغلبية اردات التغير للافضل لكن حدث سطو على احلام الشعب من الاخوان باسم الدين
خرجت الاغلبية ضد هذا الوضع  للرجوع الى احلام 25 يناير 
عيش - حرية -عدالة اجتماعية فاتت ب30 يونيو
الذى ادار المشهد واقنع الجميع انة  الحضن الامن  لاحلام المصريين هى المؤسسة العسكرية
لكن هنا وقفة هل سوف يكون المشهد السياسى الحالى بعد فوز السيسى نفس المشهد قبل 25 يناير ام سوف يكون هناك روية مختلفة حتى لو كانت نسبية
المشهد المدار منذ 52 هو نفس الرؤية باساليب مختلفة باختلاف تغير القادة ولكن يظل الملمح الاساسى ان الجيش هو مصنع انتاج الرؤساء لمصر  بنفس المنهج
السيسى مافعلة يشبة مافعلة الضباط الاحرار بالملكية فى مصر باختلاف روية الملكية والاخوان اى   اختلاف السماء والارض


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *اصدق طبعا يا عبود لانك انسان عشرى *
> *احب اوضحلك شىء*
> *انا مش داخل ادافع عن حمدين صباحى*
> *لان السنين ال فاتت اثبتت انه من كومبارس المنظومه ال حاكمه مصر*
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]اقولك يا باشا ...وخدها قاعدة كدة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا واحد هييجى يحكم مصر هيعجب أهل مصر ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إما أنهم يألهوه ...أو يلعنوا ساس اللى جابوه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نعم ...يهمنى أنك تعمل موضوع عن هذه السياسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مصر قامت فيها هوجة ..قلبت بثورة ..قلبت بفوضى ...قلبت ببلطجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السيسى لم يكن معروفاً حتى يدخل الأنتخابات أمام مرسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم كان هيدخل بصفته أية ؟ - فريق فى الجيش ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماكانش هينفع ولا حد كان هيقبل وقتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أحنا مش محتاجين رئيس قد ما احنا محتاجين مشروع قومى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلتف حوله الناس 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى فكرة بقى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...مشروع الأستصلاح والأستزراع ممكن جدا جدا يكون مشروع قومى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بشروط ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) وقوف أجهزة الدولة كلهاااااااا وراءه ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] (2) تنفيذه تنفيذ ((( ديكتاتورى ))) بقوانين بنت ........[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](3) لو أضطرينا تشغيل الشباب بالقوة الجبرية زيها زى أداء العسكرية – هننجح[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## red333 (2 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> لى تعليق هنا
> من البداية هل انت مع 25 يناير ام لا
> اذاكنت معها فانت مع 30 يونيو لتصحيح المسار الذى ضاع من 25 يناير وسرق
> اذا كنت ضدها فانت مع 30 يونيو انها ثورة مضادة للرجوع لما كان قبل 25 يناير
> ...


 
طبعا يا جرجس انا لا مع 25 يناير ولا 30 يونيو
ولا باعترف ان دول ثورات
دول مجرد مؤمرات بتعملها المنظومه ال بتحكم مصر
مجرد افلام يتم بها غسل مخ الشعب المصرى لتحضيره لمرحله  تاليه 
وعلى فكره المؤمرات دى مش اول مره تحصل وانما حصلت قبل كده بس للاسف احنا شعب لا يقرا
والموضوع ال هعمله هاثبتلك فيه حصلت واتكررت ازاى
وخصوصا ما هو مكتوب بالون الاحمر لانه مهم جدا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> طبعا يا جرجس انا لا مع 25 يناير ولا 30 يونيو
> ولا باعترف ان دول ثورات
> *دول مجرد مؤمرات بتعملها المنظومه ال بتحكم مصر*
> مجرد افلام يتم بها غسل مخ الشعب المصرى لتحضيره لمرحله  تاليه
> ...


*لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ ....
دة أنا مستنيك بقى ياباشا تفتح الموضوع دة فعلا
وتثبت لى أزاى مؤمرات من المنظومة اللى بتحكم مصر ؟؟
دة أحنا أيامنا نادية بعون ربنا 

ملحوظة : نادية مش أخت سعاد 
:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## red333 (2 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]اقولك يا باشا ...وخدها قاعدة كدة*[/FONT]​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*طبعا يا عبود لو الثوره دى هوجه وقامت*
*طيب ما قامتش قبل كده ليه والناس قرفانه من سنين اشمعنى دلوقتى*
*طبعا انا مش هقولك حاجات شوفتها بعينى وعرفتنى انها مش ثوره*
*بس هقولك حاجه بسيطه ممكن اى حد يفهمها*
*طبعا عارف فيلم الديكتاتتور بتاع حسن حسنى ال بيحكى ال حصل فى الثوره رغم انه تم عرضه قبل الثوره بسنه*
*وفيلم هى فوضى ال بيمهد للثوره وخالد صالح وهو بيغنى فى الفيلم بكره تعرف يا حبيبى قبل ما بفوت الاوان طبعا يقصد حبيب العادلى وغيره كتير وبالتالى كانت فيلم تم ترتيبه*

*اما السيسى فاهم ميزه له انه لم يكن معروف لان الناس كانت عايزه الجيش لان مش كل المصريين اخوان ده حتى شفيق ال كان محسوب على مبارك كان له شعبيه لانه محسوب على الجيش*
*ولكن كان المطلوب تصدر الاخوان المشهد ثم مسح الارض بيهم حتى يتقبل المصريون كل ما يفعله الرجل القادم وهو السيسى وهم ليسوا ابرياء من هذا*
*اما مشروع التنميه صدقنى اتمنى ان يكون كل كلامك صحيح*
*لاحظ يا عبود ان البابا شنوده مدفون فى وادى النطرون وبالتالى سهل توجيه المسيحيين لهذا المكان الصحراوى*

*اشياء كثيره ساوضحها فى الموضوع الذى ساكتبه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *اما مشروع التنميه صدقنى اتمنى ان يكون كل كلامك صحيح*



*[FONT=&quot]مشروع التنمية صحيح *​*[FONT=&quot]ودة شئ لمسته بأيدى وشفته بعنيا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آلآف الأفدنة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لمستثمرين مصريين أشتغلوا فى صمممممت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آبار مياه على عمق 300 متر + مولدات كهربائية صح الصح لكل 80 فدان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل المحاصيل للتصدير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا محصولاية صغونونة بتنزل السوق المصرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أى حد مسئول بيحب البلد دى فعلاً هيجرى على هناك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويقول لهم عملتوها أزاى دى ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعتذر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لأن ( دراسات الجدوى بتاعة المشروع دة ) بصفة أمانة فى عنقى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلا كنت نزلتها فى المنتدى للأستفادة[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وما أتيت به هنا فى الموضوع شذرة تافهة من الدراسة المذكورة
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2014)

red333 قال:


> طبعا يا جرجس انا لا مع 25 يناير ولا 30 يونيو
> ولا باعترف ان دول ثورات
> دول مجرد مؤمرات بتعملها المنظومه ال بتحكم مصر
> مجرد افلام يتم بها غسل مخ الشعب المصرى لتحضيره لمرحله  تاليه
> ...


لك مطلق الحرية لاتكون مع دى ولادى 
بس فى الاخر لااحد ينكر انها حراك شعبى لم تشهدة مصر من قبل
راينا المشهد التونسى فاثار فينا اانا ممكن نكون زيهم ونخلع عبائة الولاء والطاعة
20 يناير ثورة بيضاء انقلبت سوداء فى 28 يناير بنزول من يطلق عليهم اسلاميين و30 يونيو اردات ارجاع هذا البياض مرة اخرى لكنها واجهت مطب صناعى هنا
من سوف يملك زمام الامر فى هذا الوقت
نظرنا على الساحة  وجدنا انها خالية الا من وجوة قليلة لاتعبر امام اسم لة علاقة خاصة بمشاعرنا الجيش


----------



## red333 (2 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> لك مطلق الحرية لاتكون مع دى ولادى
> بس فى الاخر لااحد ينكر انها حراك شعبى لم تشهدة مصر من قبل
> راينا المشهد التونسى فاثار فينا اانا ممكن نكون زيهم ونخلع عبائة الولاء والطاعة
> 20 يناير ثورة بيضاء انقلبت سوداء فى 28 يناير بنزول من يطلق عليهم اسلاميين و30 يونيو اردات ارجاع هذا البياض مرة اخرى لكنها واجهت مطب صناعى هنا
> ...


* لا يا جرجس الثوره حدثت من قبل نسخه بالكربون*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3619513#post3619513


----------



## ontarian (7 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أهلا بحضرتك *​*[FONT=&quot]...المُرشح الآخر أقر وقال أنه ماعندوش برنامج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من ذلك حصل على 92.5% من أصوات الذين أتجهوا للأنتخابات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يختاروا من وضع أى كلام فى أى كلام حشو فى ورق وخلاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ميضحكش على الشباب ويقوله هديك فدان تزرعه وفوق منه قرض بعشرة آلاف جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو جاهل بأبجديات السوق !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مطلوب منه يكون بيفهم فى كل حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مطلوب منه أستشارة أهل الخبرة كُلٌ فى مجاله وما أكثرهم فى البلد [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



أتقول لي أن أكثر من 90% من شعبكم اختار مرشح قال علناً أنه ليس له برنامج؟!
هل فهمي صحيح؟!

معنى هذا ان شعبكم يسهل توجيهه إذاً....إن كان ليس له برنامج فلماذا يترشح من الأساس؟! أتسلمونه بلدكم دون حتى أن يقول لكم الخطة؟

أكثر من 90% ينتخبون مرشح بلا برنامج، معناها انه يتم توجيهكم وحشدكم فى اى اتجاه بكل سهولة...
معنى هذا أنكم تسلمونه الحكم دون أى ضمانات...

كيف ستحاسبونه فيما بعد؟ وكنت اظن انكم تغيرتم وتقدمتم بعد الثورة....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2014)

ontarian قال:


> أتقول لي أن أكثر من 90% من شعبكم اختار مرشح قال علناً أنه ليس له برنامج؟!
> هل فهمي صحيح؟!


 *[FONT=&quot]نعم فهمك صحيح مائة بالمائة ..*​​ 


> معنى هذا ان شعبكم يسهل توجيهه إذاً....إن كان ليس له برنامج فلماذا يترشح من الأساس؟! أتسلمونه بلدكم دون حتى أن يقول لكم الخطة؟


 *[FONT=&quot]ترشح لأننا طلبنا منه ذلك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونعم نُسلمه بلدنا بدون خطة ...( تسليم أهالى )[/FONT]*​ 


> أكثر من 90% ينتخبون مرشح بلا برنامج، معناها انه يتم توجيهكم وحشدكم فى اى اتجاه بكل سهولة...


 *[FONT=&quot]و هل لديك أيتوها موانع ؟[/FONT]*!!​


> معنى هذا أنكم تسلمونه الحكم دون أى ضمانات...


 *[FONT=&quot]إكزاكتيللى ...[/FONT]*​


> كيف ستحاسبونه فيما بعد؟ وكنت اظن انكم تغيرتم وتقدمتم بعد الثورة


 *[FONT=&quot]لا نُحاسب الحاكم ...بل الحاكم هو من يُحاسبنا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك لا نختاره ...بل هو من يختارنا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]راجع مواضيعى ستجد نفس المعنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما عن التغيير ... أمممممم.... إحنا شعب حضارى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنتغير ونتقدم كل سبعة آلاف سنة[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
​ *[FONT=&quot]سعدت بلقائك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أخ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أونتريان [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...:flowers:[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ontarian (8 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نعم فهمك صحيح مائة بالمائة ..*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]ترشح لأننا طلبنا منه ذلك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونعم نُسلمه بلدنا بدون خطة ...( تسليم أهالى )[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]و هل لديك أيتوها موانع ؟[/FONT]*!!​ *[FONT=&quot]إكزاكتيللى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا نُحاسب الحاكم ...بل الحاكم هو من يُحاسبنا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك لا نختاره ...بل هو من يختارنا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]راجع مواضيعى ستجد نفس المعنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما عن التغيير ... أمممممم.... إحنا شعب حضارى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنتغير ونتقدم كل سبعة آلاف سنة[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
> ​ *[FONT=&quot]سعدت بلقائك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أخ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أونتريان [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...:flowers:[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]




ما معنى (تسليم أهالى) ؟

مما فهمت قصدت انكم تسلمونها له بكل ثقة ودون ادنى ضمانات او محاسبة

إن كنت ﻻ ترى أى مشكلة فيما قلت، فهذه مشكلة كبيرة فى حد ذاتها...صديق مصرى كتب هذا اليوم:


فقط فى 48 ساعة الاخيرة ..ملامح من مصر الجديدة
1) حكم من دير مواس المنيا ببراءة 50 اخوانيا بعضهم متهم بحرق كنائس وبيوت الاقباط فى دلجا وقتل اسكندر طوس 
2) تأكيد الحكم على كرم صابر المؤلف بالسجن 5 سنوات
3) اخلاء سبيل بدون حتى كفالة امير الجماعة الاسلامية الارهابى ببنى سويف الذى قتل وروع المحافظة كلها
4) الغاء الاحكام ضد ضباط ترحيلات سجن ابوزعبل المتسببين فى مقتل 37 اخوانيا مختنقين


ﻻ أعرف الأسماء لكن من الواضح أن رئيسكم لن يخالف سنة التاريخ...وسيكون مجرد مستبد آخر يلعب بكم...والعجيب أنكم ﻻ ترون مشكلة فى عدم طلب ضمانات من الحاكم....بينما بلاد العالم كله تعلمت ضرورة مراقبة الحاكم بشدة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يونيو 2014)

ontarian قال:


> إن كنت ﻻ ترى أى مشكلة فيما قلت، فهذه مشكلة كبيرة



هههههههههه
طيب تصدق بقي انك واحشني جدا! !!?
انا كنت شاكك امبارح فقلت استفزك اشوف ردك 
معلش هأجل ردي لغايه بكرة 
بس فس السريع كده
قضيه ابو زعبل رجعت النيابة لاعادة التحقيق 
يعني ممكن يتعدل الوصف والقيد 
الي جناية بدلا من جنحة
ده طبعا بخلاف اني مش فاهم ايه علاقة الاحكام دي
بالريس الجديد اللي لسه ماحلفش اليمين? !!!!!!
​


----------

